# Dalembert to Toronto For?



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

Samuel Dalembert for Rafael Araujo, Matt Bonner, Eric Williams, and 2nd round pick? what do you guys say?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

no thanks


----------



## pmga (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't like it. You get a quality center for someone who hasn't proved himself yet, who's game the sixers don't like, and a whiner.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

MVP_23 said:


> Samuel Dalembert for Rafael Araujo, Matt Bonner, Eric Williams, and 2nd round pick? what do you guys say?


I can't imagine why the 76rs would do this deal. There's nothing in that list of Raptors Philly--or anyone--would want, especially not if the price is a solid center.

Laurie


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

MVP_23 said:


> Samuel Dalembert for Rafael Araujo, Matt Bonner, Eric Williams, and 2nd round pick? what do you guys say?


somebody is on the doobie


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Rafaul Araujo didn't even qualify as a solifided forward, he was a bust by defines and he whined about minutes. If TOR needed a forward, why didn't they select Channing Fyre this year. There certainly could've been alot better at #7, then what there was. If there wasn't, did Rabcock even think about trading the pick. They drafted VIA positional needs and lost out big time. Having Iggy isn't no more of a steal then it is the raptors just drafting via positional needs, the fact that araujo sucks makes it seem like a steal, but it wasn't.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Rafaul Araujo didn't even qualify as a solifided forward, he was a bust by defines and he whined about minutes. If TOR needed a forward, why didn't they select Channing Fyre this year. There certainly could've been alot better at #7, then what there was. If there wasn't, did Rabcock even think about trading the pick. They drafted VIA positional needs and lost out big time. Having Iggy isn't no more of a steal then it is the raptors just drafting via positional needs, the fact that araujo sucks makes it seem like a steal, but it wasn't.


 Araujo is a Center and Charlie V was one of the better rookies this year and IMO had a better and more meaningful season than Frye


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

MVP_23 said:


> Samuel Dalembert for Rafael Araujo, Matt Bonner, Eric Williams, and 2nd round pick? what do you guys say?


Why?


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Yuck


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

endora60 said:


> I can't imagine why the 76rs would do this deal. There's nothing in that list of Raptors Philly--or anyone--would want, especially not if the price is a solid center.
> 
> Laurie



Okay.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Agreed, the only player that is worth mentioning from the Raptors is Chris Bosh, who I would give up Sammy D in a second for, and maybe Charlie V. I don't like Charlie V but I understand how people could after he put up some decent stats this year. I keep hearing that Bosh plans on jetting b/c hes a free agent after this year, can't say I blame him. If the Raptors gave us 2 first round picks for Sammy, I make the deal. Considering how bad they would be, those could become top 5 picks. I don't want to even get into lottery protection and all that stuff. Basically, the Raptors are wretched.


----------



## MVP_23 (Jan 29, 2006)

nah , bosh has made it clear that he will sign to an extension this summer, and Sammy D aint worth 2 1st rounders b reel. u say raps r wrecked? haha jus open ur eyes this off-season (we got our franchise bosh, 3 rising rookies one of them can be a potential star in the NBA (Charlie V), and the other 2 can b very solid, we have a lottery pick (5th pick),red hot mike james who tryna prove a point in the NBA, we also mo pete playin better now great season, we got amaaaaaazing cap room able to sign players thorugh free agency),N LAST, BRYAN COLANGELO IS OUR GM, THE GM OF THE YEAR LAST YEAR, DA MAN WHO TURNED the SUNS AROUND IN ONE OFF-SEASON raptors are goin to blow up, better den philly thats for sure,guranteed a playoff spot nex season so stop cuttin up the raptors.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Ha you must be kidding, good joke.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Well... I do think that Philly would love to see Mo Pete involved in a trade idea like this... I do think that Mo Pete+Hoffa+EWill+Loren Woods for Dalembert and kevin ollie can get it done...


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

We all know what Dalembert can do in the right system, so NO. I aint trading him for a bunch of tooth picks..


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

MVP_23 said:


> nah , bosh has made it clear that he will sign to an extension this summer, and Sammy D aint worth 2 1st rounders b reel. u say raps r wrecked? haha jus open ur eyes this off-season (we got our franchise bosh, 3 rising rookies one of them can be a potential star in the NBA (Charlie V), and the other 2 can b very solid, we have a lottery pick (5th pick),red hot mike james who tryna prove a point in the NBA, we also mo pete playin better now great season, we got amaaaaaazing cap room able to sign players thorugh free agency),N LAST, BRYAN COLANGELO IS OUR GM, THE GM OF THE YEAR LAST YEAR, DA MAN WHO TURNED the SUNS AROUND IN ONE OFF-SEASON raptors are goin to blow up, better den philly thats for sure,guranteed a playoff spot nex season so stop cuttin up the raptors.


Sixers:
Three championships
Countless hall of famers

Raptors:
no championships or even ECF appearances in franchise history
no hall of famers other than a waaaaaaaay over the hill Hakeem Olajuwan

for some reason i think the Sixers don't really sweat the Rockets.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

ok but what about both teams respective futures? What happened in the pat has no bearing on the future


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Sure, Toronto might have a better future, but it's not all that bright. They have lots of cap room but what star in their history has ever wanted to go to Toronto, you always hear about players wanting to get out of Toronto. They have a top 5 pick. Ok, who in this draft is going to be they stud they need. Doesn't look like he's in this draft. Bosh is very nice player, but I don't know that he's the guy who is going to take over night in and night out and demand the ball at the end of the game. Charlie V is ok, put up some nice stats but you guys saw that even Iggy can put up big numbers when A.I. and Webber aren't playing.


----------

